# northern Va bow season starts



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

antlerless bow season starts saturday for where i hunt in northern va to bad its gonna be in the low 80's o well maybe the week after


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Deer season?*

Where do you hunt that it has started already? I'd like to get in on that.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

private land in prince William county, over populated so they start it the first weekend of Sept for antlerless archery, along with another late antlerless only firearms season running form Jan 4th until march 27


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ok*

I heard of that but dont know anyone who has land in those areas.Kill a big one Bro.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Opening Day*

So, did you make it out and if so how'd you do?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Yea*

Yea what he said.


----------

